# 2009 Havanese Nat'l Specialty Info



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

To assist in planning, here is the information we have so far.

*Lombard, Illinois *(a suburb of Chicago)
Westin Lombard Yorktown Center (opened in August 2007) - when the room block is available for reservations, we will post notification. Room rates are approximately $135/nt. (This needs to be verified.)

*August 18-23, 2009*

Tues, August 18 - travel day
Wed, August 19 - seminars
Thurs-Sat, August 20-22 - shows
Sun, August 23 - travel day


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK who's sharing a room with me next year? Megan are you game?
I also think I will fly in on Tues or Wed. instead of Thursday this time.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> OK who's sharing a room with me next year? Megan are you game?
> I also think I will fly in on Tues or Wed. instead of Thursday this time.


Good plan Leeann, that way, you will have two more days to chat with me and share lot's of wine with Amanda and Ryan!!! I can't keep up with them, too old I think!!! LOLOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHAHA! I am actually pretty sick and I talked to Ryan and he is too! I think we were the ones who couldnt keep up with Kathy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh shoot - I'm sorry to read that you & Ryan are sick, Amanda. I am actually surprised I'm not. I went with only 3-4 hours of sleep on average most nights. On my last night, I went to bed at 1:30 and got a 3:30 wakeup call to load up my luggage. I did make sure to get a lot of solid rest before I left, which must have helped. With your move and everything else, your body took a beating! Ryan took that trip to NYC, the most sanitary city in the U.S. Not!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Good plan Leeann, that way, you will have two more days to chat with me and share lot's of wine with Amanda and Ryan!!! I can't keep up with them, too old I think!!! LOLOL


Kathy did you check out the terrace suite? Looks like it would be perfect for us ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, this hotel is pretty snazzy!
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1526
And had a shopping complex attached!

And yeah, I was thinking the same thing.. probably got sick from something nasty in NYC.. lol... my poor immune system is not used to it!! 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kathy did you check out the terrace suite? Looks like it would be perfect for us ound:


 Leeann, just keep in mind that they don't call Chicago "the windy city" for no reason. LOL! You might get blown off the terrace with too much of Kathy's wine.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann, that would be perfect and then NO one would be above us either!!!! LOLOL

Amanda and Ryan - Sorry to hear you are both sick. You are the one's that were drinking all that wine, hmmmm, maybe being a pepsi-holic isn't so bad after all!! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy,
I'm a pepsi-holic too!:thumb:

Are you diet or regular?:ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Leeann, just keep in mind that they don't call Chicago "the windy city" for no reason. LOL! You might get blown off the terrace with too much of Kathy's wine.


Good thinking Kimberly not to mention I am deathly afraid of heights. But I bet the wind blown look would be better than the friz look I was sporting in Richmond LOL.
We may just have to see if they have a ground terrace.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't wait for this! I was going to take Kubrick with me but now I'm thinking not. I think I'd have more fun sans dog!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> Kathy,
> I'm a pepsi-holic too!:thumb:
> 
> Are you diet or regular?:ear:


Julie, REGULAR or course!!! Diet? It took me a long time to get these shapley hips girl!! :frusty::biggrin1:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's funny Kathy!ound:

Where ever I am---diet pepsi follows! From breakfast to bedtime!:becky:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, I'm pretty much thinking the same thing....I would feel bad leaving them in the room too much while I was out having a good time. Besides, from the sounds of it, there might be some wine consumption and I might forget where I left them....LOL!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am planning to attend. Lina, I am glad that you plan to go.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm ... wine parties! I may just have to go. I love to drink my wine! Lombard is where my company has an office too. It might be fun to go and visit old friends and new havanese friends.

Marie


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann sign me up.....I am not sure if Gary is coming with or not. I am going to start saving now...you know how I am with the money!!!!! It should be alot of fun. I get to safe on airfare so that will be good. Can't wait!!!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a pretty safe bet...I will definitely be attending! I only live about 20 minutes from the venue...but I will probably stay in the hotel a few nights so I don't miss out on any of the fun!! HEHE

Kathy Patrick is in big trouble this time....we're definitely doing an irish car bomb! HEHEHE!!! YOU CAN'T ESCAPE ME THIS TIME KATHY!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea, Diane! I already knew you'd be there, but now we have it in writing, so you can't change your mind no matter what!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK! that just looks like too much fun...I am going to start planning now. I have a friend I haven't seen in eons who lives in chicago... I just have to start a havanese business so I can write it off as a business expense...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Yea, Diane! I already knew you'd be there, but now we have it in writing, so you can't change your mind no matter what!


You know where she lives right Kimberly, we can crash her house if she doesnt show up.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Kimberly. I've entered it into my calendar and already primed my spouse :biggrin1:

I plan to be there, sans dogs. Neither of them will fit underneath any airplane seat anyway!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

windfallhavs said:


> Kathy Patrick is in big trouble this time....we're definitely doing an irish car bomb! HEHEHE!!! YOU CAN'T ESCAPE ME THIS TIME KATHY!!! LOL!!!


EXCUSE me Ms Diane, I was waiting for you in Richmond, VA for 5 days. So, I will believe it when I see it! Otherwise, if you don't show up in 2009, I will hunt you down girl and I will bring all my reinforcements from this forum to help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, what the heck is an Irish Car Bomb, sounds scarey????


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I would write it on my calendar, but I don't have a new Havanese Forum Calendar yet. :biggrin1:

I definitely want to go, and will start saving my pennies now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I am definitely saving my pennies for Chicago. That hotel looks heavenly and it falls right about the same time that I need a quick getaway
from everything. What better way to get a little R&R than with Havanese and forum friends.

Does that hotel have any idea what it is in for? :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so excited about everyone that's planning on going next year! The hotel looks fabulous!

Kathy, you better not think I was serious about your party being loud! I can barely hear things I'm TRYING to hear! Plus I can sleep threw anything, anywhere! Anyway, next year I'm just going to join your celebration party and join in the revelrie!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know what I love so much? I now know what some of you sound like, I've heard your voices and I can actually 'hear' you speak throughout your posts! I love it!!!!!!! :whoo:

As to wine parties, man, I am SO there!! Well, I hope to be there, that is! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I love Chicago, I love Havanese and I love wine. I guess I better start saving and planning.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> You know what I love so much? I now know what some of you sound like, I've heard your voices and I can actually 'hear' you speak throughout your posts! I love it!!!!!!! :whoo:


Oops - I had too many windows open at once. I commented on this post in another topic, I think. LOL!!

I love that I can see your face Marj - and Ryan's too. You two surprised me the most, and yet, you really didn't. That probably doesn't make sense to anyone else. The initial meeting was a little bit of a surprise and then I felt like I had known both of you for so long that it was just so familiar. I love seeing your expressions now as I read your words!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am SOOOOO there this time! We are having a party!

Diane.. make sure my boyfriend makes an appearance, OK?! 
I need a dog to show.. does anyone have a puppy I can borrow?!

Whats with the dates being at the start of school? Seems crazy to do that again.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I love Chicago, I love Havanese and I love wine. I guess I better start saving and planning.


Me too Cheryl.

And, I'd better not tell all of the "Chicago-ans I'm supposed to visit" that I'm that close but too busy with "my dog peeps."


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Guess I'm up for it too. Who else will watch out for those Martini Seminar ladies and be Megan's YaYa?

Actually I miss all of you and can hardly wait!
Dana


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be there again...Hopefully with a new special  Ill be more than ready to show my baby next year  

Too bad Ill still have 3 years before I can join in on the wine partys!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

danak said:


> Actually I miss all of you and can hardly wait!
> Dana


I feel the same way Dana, when I was telling my mom about what a great time we all had and sent her some pictures her words to me "I am so glad you found that forum, it sounds like you have made some truley wonderful friends to share your life with"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm really escited about next year...I told my DH about it and he just gave me that "there's no stopping you now, is there" look......LOL! The motel does look great, but the rooms are really expensive. Do they give a better rate for occassions like this? I'm sure I'll be willing to share a room or suite! 

Oh, and I love wine too, but would someone make sure I get back to my room afterwards?! LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa, the dates are set far in advance and these were done under previous preferences. The HCA members voted at our annual meeting and any future national specialities will be held June through early August. No more late August or October national specialities.

Judy, the room rates are estimated in the original message at $135 night. We still need to verify that is the correct rate, but that should be for single or double occupancy.

Natasha, you don't have to drink the wine to attend the wine parties. Kathy is often drinking her Pepsi. We can find a drink that suits you so you can join too!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Kim...I missed that. When I checked their websight, the rooms were closer to $300!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Funny you say that, Kimberly, as there were a couple that also surprised me a bit when I first met them. And yet....... still felt like I 'knew' them. Laurie is just as loud as I am and that was nice to hear!! LOL ound:

Natasha wrote:*"Too bad Ill still have 3 years before I can join in on the wine partys!"* Girl, stick with this French Canadian and you'll have no problem whatsoever. 18 is the legal drinking age where I come from!  :biggrin1: Hmmmmm...... guess that explains a lot! :suspicious:

Oh Dana! I'd want to meet up with you again in a heartbeat ! I won't make any plans though until the new year and see what else we have in mind as far as the family vacation budget is concerned. sigh........


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sooo ready for next year as well!!! Can't to see my extended family as well!!! Miss my Ya-Ya and our Orange drink!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

When I read some of your post that I have meet in person it makes me feel that we are speaking in person!!!! I Loved Loved meeting everyone. Kimberly I hope next year you won't be stuck in all those meetings. I really enjoyed talking to you our last night at the bar.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys....i can be pretty dangerous on Mountain Dew...my mom claims the new flavor tastes kinda like wine anyway 

And I am aware of the drinking age differnce....lets just say the people that went on the senior trip to Europe last year may make Europe off limits 


I hope I will get to talk to everyone more next year, sounds like I missed out on some good moments!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd love to go and would seriously look at Amtrak. It only takes two days from Sacramento to Chicago. I hate to fly because I have a sinus issue that usually makes me spend the first night of arrival in bed with a migrain. I really dislike flying though I'm not phobic about it. It would be so much fun to spend several days surrounded by everything Havanese.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimberly.. thats good to know about the dates! I think Chicago is the PERFECT place for next year! Fun!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am starting to safe money every week for this trip. I really liked the jewerly Omar had. Oh and all the clothes as well!!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

The posts from this year looked like such fun, you are doing a great job of recruiting new attendees for next year. It sounds like a blast. I have great friends in Chicago, so I am putting this on the calendar. 

It seems that those who are going and not showing do not bring their furbabies. Too much trouble? I know Westin hotels are very dog friendly and they have policies for total access for dogs. If your dog is not competing, can s/he be in the room for the events? Trying to get the lay of the land, so to speak!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> Thanks for the info, Kimberly. I've entered it into my calendar and already primed my spouse :biggrin1:
> 
> I plan to be there, sans dogs. Neither of them will fit underneath any airplane seat anyway!


Jane, I am glad that you plan to attend. See you in Chicago. :biggrin1: Benji and Lizzie will stay with DH.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Megan what do you mean "orange-drink? I was telling friends at work that I fell into a martini drinking group and they were starting to believe me. Orange drink makes it sound like Tang or Coolaid, my friends thought maybe I had come back to life again.

Leeann you mother spoke for me too. Meeting you all was the best thing I've done for myself in years. I wish we could all get together for a drink this evening.

Hugs,
Dana


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dana - yes there is something magical about this group and the incredible effect they have on our lives. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.

Susan, girlfriend if you could put up with the girls, I might be game to take the train as well. We've always wanted to take a sleeping car trip. But since everyone had so much fun, maybe I'd better just leave them home and just you and I take the train. Let me know what the cost would be - what an absolutely fun way to travel. While I'd love to bring a dog - going alone is probably best.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ya-ya what was that drink called do you remember??? Parot something....I could really use tonight!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it was a Wild Parrott (sp?) or something like that and it was delicious. I think I may really like rum better than I thought or maybe it was the company. 

YaYa


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They were really good...but I sure do miss the company. Ok we are all meeting In Indiana for drinks tonight who is game????? Any takes....I will by someone a puppy!!!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What Martini crowd??? Wasn't I the only one drinking them??

Yes, your dogs are allowed at all the events but they cannot come into any of the resturants. As much as I would love to bring one of my guys, i feel that there is just too much to do and to see and then worry about my dog too!! It was nice for me knowing my guys were living it up at home with Daddy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Megan, my plane arrives at 6:15 - have the puppy at the airport!!ound:ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Megan, my plane arrives at 6:15 - have the puppy at the airport!!ound:ound:


Laurie I am going with you and I know where she lives if she doesnt show up. Better have 2 puppies ready Megan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was like what was that all baout forgot what I just put....silly me. What kinda of Webkinz do you like.....I never said a REAL puppy just a puppy!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You guys are too funny!!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't even need a puppy, just all the company!!!!!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey you guys, did you hear me say I'm thinking of going to the Eukanuba in Long Beach in December? See what you did to me?

Dana


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I know that you will have a lot of fun but will miss our fun times after the shows. Just don't have too many drinks Ya-Ya we are not there to watch ya!!! Although I could come and help you out...mmm..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Look at that little puppy!!*

How about this little puppy....this is my sweet Betzie Boo sleeping on her back. She is blowing you all a kiss.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is just too precious too me!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dana, you live so much closer than I do, but I've put Eukanuba on my calendar. Anyone want to take a guess if Havanese will be shown on the first or second day? Or do the class competitions happen on one day and the groups on the following evening?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I might be game to take the train as well


Really, Lisa? I think it would be a great way to go to Chicago. It likely wouldn't be cheaper than flying but I would love to watch the country go by for a couple of days. I'd just make it week's vacation. I checked the web site to see how much it might cost but they only do reservations 11 months in advance so I couldn't check for August of 09.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG how cute. How old is she?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is my little Betzie she be will be eight months the 9th of August!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Dana, you live so much closer than I do, but I've put Eukanuba on my calendar. Anyone want to take a guess if Havanese will be shown on the first or second day? Or do the class competitions happen on one day and the groups on the following evening?


Lisa,
Toy's show on December 13 with the group that evening. All the info can be found on the AKC web site.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks again Kathy. You are just a fountain of good news information today. I just put it on my calendar and it's on a Saturday - so the girls and I will drive down Friday, I'll drop them off with my sister in Laguna and book it right back upto Long Beach and get ready for the fun. 

Susan, yes, I'd love someone to travel with and haven't taken an across country train trip since I was 4-years old and went to Denver to visit my grandma. And I refuse to admit how many years ago that was. LOL!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lina said:


> I can't wait for this! I was going to take Kubrick with me but now I'm thinking not. I think I'd have more fun sans dog!


I was thinking the same thing! I'm a newbie though, Scooter is only 6 months old. Is that allowed???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ann, for Eukanuba, I'm pretty sure that no outside dogs are allowed; only competing dogs. For the 2009 National Specialty, yes, you can definitely bring Scooter! You may have to figure something out for restaurant/buffet/banquet times, but most years we have dogsitting and if he is good, you can keep him in his crate in the hotel room.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Ann, for Eukanuba, I'm pretty sure that no outside dogs are allowed; only competing dogs. For the 2009 National Specialty, yes, you can definitely bring Scooter! You may have to figure something out for restaurant/buffet/banquet times, but most years we have dogsitting and if he is good, you can keep him in his crate in the hotel room.


I was talking about Chicago! I'd like to come see what that's like, sounds like everyone had a blast. Scooter would be staying home with DH.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool! I'm looking forward to meeting you, Ann!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I think it was a Wild Parrott (sp?) or something like that and it was delicious. I think I may really like rum better than I thought or maybe it was the company."*

Well, ladies, since that was my drink of choice, I know what it was called. It's a Parrot's Delight. Very nice! I kept saying "pirate's" but that just may be because I was tired, not because I'd had a lot to drink!! LOL


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Well Megan, thank god we're still ladies! They must not have been as strong as I thought.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I finally got my video software straughtened out.
here is a quick video of Miss Gucci, her mom & Dad & Dana in the front





I do have others, in the ring, a lot of the rescue parade and the BIB show. if anyone wants to see any of those, let me know and I will work on downloading them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG Laurie I just went to your youtube account and watch little Isabella, I am in tears all over again. Someone needs to remind me to pack tissues next year, I am a big ole sap.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How neat to see Kara Gucci and her hubby----:clap2:

Dana too! :clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Laurie! Great clip, but you might want to post it in the *2008* Specialty thread. LOL :biggrin1: This one's for info about NEXT year's event.

Oh, and duh!! Of course, we want to see more videos!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:frusty::frustyuh? Can I blame the slip of the "left" hand ??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> :frusty::frustyuh? Can I blame the slip of the "left" hand ??


No. ound:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

*EUKANUBA*

which hotel do you all stay at in long beach? is there a special rate? this year i would love to meet everyone.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

There isn't one particular hotel we all stay at Judith, as there are several in the area that give discounted rates just for the show. Besides, sometimes it can be hard to get a room unless you book it now!!! Last year I stayed at the Westin and will again this year as will other's going I know too. It is a nice, clean hotel. I would suggest you visit www.akc.org and then click on the link to Eukanuba for a list of hotels in the area.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks kathy, i will do that. judy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OH MY Laurie, THANK YOU so much for taking video of the show. I just found what you took of the national final Breed ring. I cried all over again and was wanting my daughter and Leeann to hug again too!!!!! I have goosebumps!! David sweats when he is stressed, well he was sweating so badly his whole shirt was soaking wet!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here in absolute awe and tears. I just watched Havanese Breed History being made. Laurie you get the big prize today for making my inability to attend this year's national specialty a bit easier to take. I got to see Vallee and David win. Oh goodness, we've watched them so many times this year in the all breed ring, but nothing, absolutely nothing compares to watching her win the specialty, knowing it was the second year in a row followed by her first BEST IN SHOW.

Kathy, David, Vallee and your whole family, I'm just so darn tooting proud to know you. Congratulations again. Do you think that Melissa can feature this on the Forum home page? Everyone who visits the forum should see one of our own who made breed history. OMG I'm just so thrilled I'm babbling. LOL

And I'm a tiny bit smug - I might have missed the live event, but boy, the replay is way better than a Kodak moment. Plus I do have a stash of goodies I was able to buy rather than plane tickets. Not a bad trade off at all. :biggrin1:


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*nationals*

Darn.....we were hoping to be able to come for the whole week this time as we have family in Chicago. We could only make VA on the weekend. Chicago is too far for a weekend for us....and school will be starting that week....We were hoping that that would be changed for next year. Maybe it will be earlier sometime so we can go...you guys have fun! Susan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

elregalohavanese said:


> Darn.....we were hoping to be able to come for the whole week this time as we have family in Chicago. We could only make VA on the weekend. Chicago is too far for a weekend for us....and school will be starting that week....We were hoping that that would be changed for next year. Maybe it will be earlier sometime so we can go...you guys have fun! Susan


Susan, in this thread there is conversation about the 2009 National and the 2008 Eukanuba. The National in Chicago is planned to be like it has been for the past few years. A Regional Specialty show on Thursday, August 20, 2009 with the National beginning on Friday, August 21, 2009 and ending on Saturday, August 22, 2009. The national in 2010 should be during the months of midJune - Mid August as that is what the membership of the HCA voted on at the annual meeting as their preferred time to have the national in the future. The location for the 2010 has not been determined at this time.


----------



## bella lugosi (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm new here. Can anyone give me more information about the National's? Is it Havanese only? What's it like? Is there a website with more info? Are you allowed to take your own dog? Don't mean to sound dumb, but I've never heard of this before and I live within driving distance of Chicago...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is the Havanese National Specialty, so yes, it is only for Havanese. There will be information posted to the Havanese Club of America's web site soon, but it isn't up there yet. You may take your own dog, so long as you can monitor your dog the whole time. Dogs may be left alone in the hotel room, but they must be crated (and quiet so they do not disturb other hotel guests). It is a great opportunity to meet other Hav owners.

We will be posting new information about the specialty soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Bella Lugosi's mom, Nationals is a blast!! We have a very good time! I do not bring my dogs, just because it is a lot of work to worry about them being in a crate, quiet, or in a belly band or undies all the time. If your dog is not showing, I would let them have a vacation while you do [email protected] It really is a good time!! Hope you can make it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My flights are booked - my hotel reservations are made!!!

When does the party start>>>>>>!!!!

Anyone else arriving at O'Hare around 10:30am on Tuesday?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie, 

We get to Chicago around 10am on Tuesday, I think. We are not going to the hotel though untill Thursday morning. (As we are going to be doing the Chicago tourist thing) But we should meet for a cup of coffee!!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Laurie, I think Dana and I arrive around 2 ish on Tues.
Carole


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That would be great Ryan. Once I find out if there are any others going to the hotel around that time, I am going to book a car, so maybe I will book it for later for us to meet .


----------

